# Badges that never had a bike?



## barracuda (Mar 16, 2017)

How many of these are there, badges made for bikes that weren't made? Any others? or am I wrong about these?

Was there ever a Wheeled Goods Flyer? I don't think so, yet I've seen stacks of the badges. How about the Valparaiso Rolls Racer? Ever seen the badge with a bike, or a badge that showed wear from mounting?

I started thinking about it after seeing the Kroll's Royce thread.


----------



## morton (Mar 17, 2017)

I would guess that some were produced by a vendor to be placed on bikes made by "regular" bike manufacturers.  The Klinedenst bike shop in our area did this many years ago.  They sold Schwinns and Columbias rebadged with theirs.

Even now after many years have passed I have people insist that Klinedenst MADE bikes.


----------



## rhenning (Mar 17, 2017)

Wheel Goods was one of the first large catalog and shop retailers out of Minneapolis MN and they sold bikes with their name on them so that one is a real head badge.  They didn't make the bikes and I am not sure who did.  When I was a student at U of MN from 1967 to 1971 it was the place to go for bikes and especially bike parts.  I bought my first leather saddle from them and should still have it.  Wrights not a Brookes.  One of the few places I ever saw Campy parts for sale on the shelves.  Roger


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 17, 2017)

I have read about the Wheel Goods Flyer Company in my Schwinn research. I suspect they were Schwinn, but have never seen a bike. I asked the Question about the Krolls badge? I know someone who has one. I realized I never asked the size. It may have been on a trike from what a fellow Caber told me. The size might answer that Question? I have never seen a used Krolls Badge, but have seen used Wheels Good Flyer Badges. Thank you. Barry


The Krolls Royce Badge is 2 13/16" x 2 1/4" and the hole spacing lines up with Schwinn. Barry


----------



## mazdaflyer (Mar 17, 2017)

I have one of their catalogs, found in flea market. Sixth Edition dated 1973. First published in 1967. 

 
Lots of old style exploded view illustrations. 160 pages. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barracuda (Mar 17, 2017)

rhenning said:


> Wheel Goods was one of the first large catalog and shop retailers out of Minneapolis MN and the sold bikes with their name on them so that one is a real head badge.  They didn't make the bikes and I am not sure who did.  When I was a student at U of MN from 1967 to 1971 it was the place to go for bikes and especially bike parts.  I bought my first leather saddle from them and should still have it.  Wrights not a Brookes.  One of the few places I ever saw Campy parts for sale on the shelves.  Roger




Well, thank you, count me as amazed! I guess I asked the question without doing enough of my own research. Now I see ads for Wheeled Goods Corp. selling bicycles back to the late '40s. Even twenty five years ago I knew people with dozens of those badges, loose. Certainly always looked Schwinn-ish to me. They must have had significant overruns of badge production, or something.

And similar to the Kroll's Royce question, it appears Rolls Racer was a manufacturer of children's wheeled toys for quite some time, going as far back as 1924, having built their business on a patented coaster wagon:


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 17, 2017)

Thank you. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 17, 2017)

mazdaflyer said:


> I have one of their catalogs, found in flea market. Sixth Edition dated 1973. First published in 1967.
> 
> 
> Lots of old style exploded view illustrations. 160 pages.
> ...



Thank you. Could you show the Bikes? Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 17, 2017)

Hey Guys, I have another one that is always new and I have never seen on a Bike? Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 17, 2017)

The Krolls Royce Badge is 2 13/16" x 2 1/4" and the hole spacing lines up with Schwinn. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 17, 2017)

Has anyone ever seen a Twin Falls Sporter on a Bike? Barry


----------



## aasmitty757 (Mar 17, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> The Krolls Royce Badge is 2 13/16" x 2 1/4" and the hole spacing lines up with Schwinn. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 17, 2017)

Thanks again Smitty! I should have put that photo up for them. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 17, 2017)

I know these Guys were on the Earth.
??????


----------



## mazdaflyer (Mar 17, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> Thank you. Could you show the Bikes? Barry




The catalog is mainly parts, components, accessories, seats, grips, hubs, derailleurs and tools. Just a couple of bike references.


 

 

 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 3, 2017)

I finally ran across some Unisco bike photos thanks to a nice fellow caber that responded to me. His bike is a 1940 lightweight Schwinn. Barry


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 3, 2017)

This badge seems to be one of those that never made it on to a bike.


 These always seem to be nos when you find them, with no sign of ever having been mounted on a bike.
I'm sure, there's been plenty of Auto Cycles that have had them retrofitted by now, but has there ever been an original untouched factory equipped bike ever found that had this badge on it?


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 3, 2017)

I do have this used badge that came off a bike ( you can see rust near the lower hole from the screw), but no photo of a bike with the badge? Barry


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 3, 2017)

It seems like it would've been a natural for the house brand Auto Cycles to have been equipped with this badge, and that many original examples would've been found with this badge primarily, but as far as I know, not one original deluxe Auto Cycle was ever found with this badge installed at the factory.
So, the question is, why would this badge have been originally produced, if it never made it on to a production built bicycle?


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 12, 2017)

Anyone seen this badge on a bike. T.B.S.  The Big House "Schenley" Badge. Anyone have a better photo or a badge they would sell me?


 

Hello Guys! I'm looking for Bicycle Badges Cash $$$ Paid
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or 
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry
I'm always looking for any cool Badges that catch my eye.


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 14, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> Has anyone ever seen a Twin Falls Sporter on a Bike? Barry
> 
> View attachment 437223



Still looking! Any Schwinn Sporter owners out there? Thanx, Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 23, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> Hey Guys, I have another one that is always new and I have never seen on a Bike? BarryView attachment 437221



Still looking for a bike with this badge. Thanks, Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 23, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> Still looking! Any Schwinn Sporter owners out there? Thanx, Barry



Any bikes out there?


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 28, 2017)

Anyone seen this badge on a bike?



 


Hello Guys! I'm looking for Bicycle Badges Cash $$$ Paid
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry
I'm always looking for any cool Badges that catch my eye.


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 28, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> I finally ran across some Unisco bike photos thanks to a nice fellow caber that responded to me. His bike is a 1940 lightweight Schwinn. Barry
> 
> View attachment 702387 View attachment 702388 View attachment 702389





Unisco mystery answered!  Thanks!


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 28, 2017)

Y


bobcycles said:


> Unisco mystery answered!  Thanks!



You bet! I was glad to see it myself! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 1, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> Has anyone ever seen a Twin Falls Sporter on a Bike? Barry
> 
> View attachment 437223



Any Sporters out there?


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 2, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> I know these Guys were on the Earth.
> ??????
> 
> View attachment 437226View attachment 437227 View attachment 437228



Schwinn bike found with this badge!


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 2, 2017)

Any bikes out there with this badge?


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## barneyguey (Jan 29, 2018)

Here's some!


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 29, 2018)

And a few more!


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Mar 11, 2018)

Anybody seen this bike!




Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool Bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 11, 2018)

Anybody seen this one on a bike?



 


Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool Bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## Two Wheeler (Mar 11, 2018)

Here's one I would like more information on! Anyone know of a Pontiac bike?  This one has never been mounted and is in the Pontiac Oakland Museum in Pontiac Illinois.


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 11, 2018)

*Can recall the late Don Vaughn had one
of these on the headtube of a 1936 D.P.
Harris full-on V-200.  Badge had as much
wear on it as the machine did.

..... patric



 

*


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 12, 2018)

hoofhearted said:


> *Can recall the late Don Vaughn had one
> of these on the headtube of a 1936 D.P.
> Harris full-on V-200.  Badge had as much
> wear on it as the machine did.
> ...



Very cool! It's one of my favorites.


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 6, 2018)

I'm always looking for any cool Bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 7, 2018)

I'm always looking for any cool Bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 7, 2018)

I'm always looking for any cool Bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 7, 2018)

I'm always looking for any cool Bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 7, 2018)

I'm always looking for any cool Bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 19, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## GTs58 (Aug 11, 2018)

Freshly made in Indonesia and on sale now for 30 bucks @ eBay. 

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=122674108387


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 25, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Oct 14, 2018)

Anyone seen a bike with this badge?


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 14, 2018)

This one either?


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Oct 14, 2018)

??


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Oct 25, 2018)

Yes sir! I'd love to see a bike with that badge!


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 25, 2018)

catfish said:


> View attachment 889471



Hey catfish, did you happen to take a photo of that badge? Thanks, Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 25, 2018)

I keep trying to find a bike with this one. But, No cigar!


----------



## catfish (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Oct 25, 2018)

catfish said:


> View attachment 889514



Are those for sale?

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Oct 25, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> Are those for sale?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk




Maybe.


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 25, 2018)

I bought the Pioneer from you a while back. 
I like the Jim Brown


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## 47jchiggins (Nov 23, 2018)

Dan Shabel said:


> Here's one I would like more information on! Anyone know of a Pontiac bike?  This one has never been mounted and is in the Pontiac Oakland Museum in Pontiac Illinois. View attachment 768593


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 23, 2018)

47jchiggins said:


> View attachment 906433



Cool badge, I've seen those, but never on a bike.


----------



## barneyguey (May 6, 2019)

Anyone seen this badge on a bike. T.B.S.  The Big House "Schenley" Badge. Anyone have a better photo or a badge they would sell me?



 


Hello Guys! I'm looking for Bicycle Badges Cash $$$ Paid
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or 
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry
I'm always looking for any cool Badges that catch my eye.


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 31, 2019)

I know these folks sold Schwinn bikes, but have yet to see one with this badge.


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 9, 2021)

I still have yet to see a Schwinn built bicycle with this badge. I did see one added to a bike by the owner. I was really excited for a minute. Barry

I have a new email address if anyone has a photo. barneyguey53@gmail.com


----------



## morton (Dec 15, 2022)

barneyguey said:


> I still have yet to see a Schwinn built bicycle with this badge. I did see one added to a bike by the owner. I was really excited for a minute. Barry
> 
> I have a new email address if anyone has a photo. barneyguey53@gmail.com
> 
> View attachment 1388577




A china made rolex from another era!


----------

